# Fiódor Dostoiévski or Leo Tolstoy?



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Which one do you prefer? 

My vote: Fiodor :kitteh:


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Tolstoy! mostly cause I dislike Dostoevsky


----------



## ahem (Apr 21, 2015)

Dostoyevsky - his style just draws me is, it's vivid in my mind


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

I love both, but I love Dostoyevsky more.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

both
they were both literary geniuses and i admire their works


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

I like Dostoyevsky better, mainly on the basis that I like MORE of his works (_Brothers Karamazov_ is definitely one of the greatest novels ever written), plus they seem to have a strange darkness to them that I don't find in Tolstoy's writing (though I love _War and Peace_ and _Anna Karenina_, but I can't get into his short stories.)


----------



## Ik3 (Mar 22, 2015)

Friedrich Nietzsche.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Ik3 said:


> Friedrich Nietzsche.


Sorry not in the list


----------



## Maiden Suiseiseki (May 12, 2015)

Dostoyevsky's short stories are better than Tolstoy's, but I think I like Tolstoy's novels more.


----------



## LenaAndersen92 (May 15, 2015)

Maiden Suiseiseki said:


> Dostoyevsky's short stories are better than Tolstoy's, but I think I like Tolstoy's novels more.


I agree! They were both really talented and exceptional writers, so it's hard to choose between the two


----------



## Fievel (Jul 9, 2013)

Dostoyevsky, I like his way of thinking better!


----------



## Hiraeth (Jan 2, 2015)

Both, along with Gogol. I won't vote because I consider it to be cruel to have to decide between them.


----------



## Fievel (Jul 9, 2013)

Gogol is very good too.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

Dostoevsky , he is my favorite writer.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Tolstoy, by a large margin, I think he was a genius and deeply admirable as a man, not just as a writer. Plus I still put Anton Chekov and Alexander Pushkin above/before Dostoievski. I don't hate him, but there's something in his world view that does capture me, he's so gloomy, like the Anti-Henry Miller. I know I'm supposed to adore him, and also Shakespeare, but mostly I just kind of admire them both in theory.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Mair said:


> Dostoevsky , he is my favorite writer.


You know what fascinates me about an ISTJ saying this is that Dostoievski introduced a lot of unrealistic elements or metaphysical elements, while Tolstoy used simple sentence construction, real life current or historical context and lots of details. 

They do share some common themes, though, for sure and praised one another. It's like they tackled the same topic in two different ways.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

I've repeatedly try to pick Tolstoy up again and again and again. I much prefer Dostoevsky, Crime and Punishment was my favorite from him. I should read his other material another time.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

Slagasauras said:


> I've repeatedly try to pick Tolstoy up again and again and again. I much prefer Dostoevsky, Crime and Punishment was my favorite from him. I should read his other material another time.


Try reading The Karamazov Brothers, much better than Crime and Punishment in my opinion.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

Mair said:


> Try reading The Karamazov Brothers, much better than Crime and Punishment in my opinion.


That's what was on the tip of my tongue and sadly I could not form it into words. It's on my list, thanks!


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm not voting since I've never read anything by Tolstoy but I tried reading The Brothers Karamazov and I was incredibly fucking bored for the entirety of the few hundred pages I read. It might have been the time stamp but the characterization irked me (especially the females), the themes held no appeal and the philosophy was pat and heavy handed. Though don't ask me to point out specific's since I don't remember much anymore and I won't go back I tells yah!


----------



## Jagdpanther (May 16, 2015)

I really love both.


----------



## TimeWaster (Apr 26, 2015)

That poll is rigged.


----------



## philomath (May 19, 2015)

Fyodor is my choice


----------



## Incline (Oct 21, 2011)

I love both, but Dostoyevsky has always been my favourite writer and always will be.


----------



## Socratic1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Writing my thesis on Dostoevsky. It feels like an abusive relationship. But I love him with all my heart, and don't want to leave.


----------



## JackA (Oct 6, 2015)

Geniuses. I love both, and it's really tough to choose one, but I voted for Dostoyevsky


----------

